# last minute advice



## cward305 (Oct 30, 2013)

test is to be taken in 2 days, failed it once already. looking for the test taking tips you may have, I think the material knowledge is good, its the narrowing down and picking between 2 right answers, the process of eliminating the wrong answers, and general advice in this area would be appreciated.


----------



## cward305 (Oct 30, 2013)

*emt basic is the test im referencing.....*

emt basic


----------



## delicatemess (Oct 30, 2013)

Practice tests. Take every one you can. Especially ones that have NREMT type questions.


----------



## cward305 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is there time limits per question? Are there multiple answer questions are there true/false or fill in the blanks. Thanks in advance


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 30, 2013)

The NREMT test is multiple choice and there is no per question time limit. The entire test is timed.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 30, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The NREMT test is multiple choice and there is no per question time limit. The entire test is timed.



As I understand, fewer than 2% of test takers actually run out of time. Don't rush, take your time on each question. Your best review is your Textbook and current AHA guidelines.

Good luck!


----------



## nwhitney (Oct 30, 2013)

Look for qualifiers such as "Always, Never, Except".  When taking a test and I come across one of these words I will underline it (if allowed) or I'll put my finger on it as a reminder to myself.  Good luck.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 30, 2013)

nwhitney said:


> Look for qualifiers such as "Always, Never, Except".  When taking a test and I come across one of these words I will underline it (if allowed) or I'll put my finger on it as a reminder to myself.  Good luck.



also "first, most likely"

there is usually a qualifier in the stem of the question that makes one answer better than others.


----------



## Rockies (Nov 18, 2013)

Dont feel anxious if you get all the way to 120 or higher. My test stopped at 120 and I passed.


----------



## Jawdavis (Nov 19, 2013)

Biggest thing you can do is 1. Make sure the scene is safe and 2. If you could do only one thing and walk away what would it be? ABC's!!! I once had an instructor yell at our class "AIRWAYS AIRWAYS AIRWAYS" before she said hi to the class.


----------

